# River Spirit Stick



## Fisher Kat (Apr 20, 2013)

At nearly 6' it is the tallest stick I have Made.

Head is carved from black walnut, horn is tip of an antler tine, eyes are inlaid pony beads and stick is dogwood -


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good work...


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That is an amazing stick sir! Wonderful job.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Very unique, thanks for sharing


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Great artwork! I'm going to have to "carve out" more time to learn such things.


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

CAS said:


> Great artwork! I'm going to have to "carve out" more time to learn such things.


"Carve out" more time,har har har.....lol...Good one brother...ME TOO....


----------

